# woodlice pics



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i seeded all my tanks with springtails and woodlice when i set my new rack system up(about 6 months ago) i have had 2 empty tanks for about 2 months and they are super overgrown! so i did some trimming and the springtail/woodlice population is out of control!! i couldnt take pics of the springtails because my camera is not that good but i got some baby woodlice pics. i took about 50 out of each tanks and seeded some other tanks but fed off some here are some pics not the best quality


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Cool! I caught a few wild ones in the backyard and put them in my 29 gallon way back when, and I have seen a baby from time to time, but nothing like that!


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

They can only get that thick because there are no frogs eating them every day. I have been growing them in a plastic shoe box for my tincs for about 6 months now. I just feed them the leftovers from my salad fixings. The isopods came in originaly with a old batch of leaves out of my back yard last summer when I needed springtails very badly. ( There are millions of them in most compost piles). Anyway, after about 3 month I had used all the springtails, but the bottom have about a thousand tiny isopods that were the same size as a pinhead cricket, so I tried a few with the tincs and the went crazy for them. I am trying to keep a couple of cultures going this winter, and they have been ok so far.


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

Do your frogs eat the adults or just the immature ones?

ccc


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

With the larger Isopods, generally only the softer bodied babies can and will be eaten. The adults, if not too large to begin with, tend to be too hard bodied.

There are a few smaller species, the Dwarf White Woodlice (_Trichorhina tomentosa_) most common right now, that are smaller and softer bodied, so even the adults can be eaten. This is both good and bad... it means the frogs will eat all life stages so you aren't as limited, but if you put them in your tank, much like springtails, the frogs may likely decimate their population. I'd also not recommend feeding out adults anyways, because you're feeding out your breeders, lol. Easier to remove babies from the culture, move them to a "grow out" culture, and feed them that way.


----------

